# My baby's final high school concert.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Tonight was our school's spring concert... the hard one for parents of seniors. I used plenty of tissue. He told me he expected this to be harder for me than graduation will be and he could be right. Here he is receiving the outstanding band member award from his director and with his beautiful, sweet, girlfriend. I just couldn't help but throw out a little mom brag.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations to him and what a handsome young man! (His girlfriend is very pretty, too).

Yep, it sure is hard to see them grow up and have that final concert. My baby was the last of 4. I sat though all the band concerts, choral ones, NHS stuff, plays, etc. His last Spring concert was the hardest to watch, knowing I would never have another of my own kids in school! 25 years of school stuff, done.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Big congrats to him!! 
Can't wait till I can afford a bass trombone!:snickersnicker:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@yankeedoodle Thank you! ahhh...bass trombone. One of his really good friends is a bass trombone guy. He always tells me I better be glad he's tenor because I am always saying oh please play me something pretty. Lol And yeah, they are so expensive!

@Goats Rock Thank you! Abraham is #2 of 4. We have alto sax, tenor trombone, bari sax, and little Mr yet to be determined. He's only 7 and the older boys fight over what they want him to play. Lol Isn't it crazy when you think of how many hours were spent at all those activities! They are some of the best, the happiest, hours I have spent of my life. Next year #3 will graduate and it will be down to just me and the "baby".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Das a good Mama !


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome, congrats.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Parting is such sweet sorrow, isn't it?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you! Yes, it is. Thankfully I have one more still in band and hopefully the little one will be in a few years. I just love our directors here. They are amazing with these kids and become like family.


----------

